# Temp Signal Boost + Data Speed Boost



## brianburen

I live and work in a rural area:

So at work I have barely and signal, (usually 1 bar and -98 to -108 db), with that said I use the speed test app to test data speeds, usually 300k - 600k up and down is what I get. Ping is usually 225ms or so.

Now here's the kicker!

I leaned my phone against my PC's LCD monitor and.....

My signal bars went to 3
the db's dropped down between -82 and -84
The ping was down to 126ms
the speed test app shows 1.2mb down & 896k up!

I have tested this multiple time and get similar results. So if you are near a PC and have low signal, put the lean the phone against the screen (standing up) and it will temporarily boost your signal and data speed so you can get your latest ROM fix from RootzWiki!


----------



## Liarsenic

LOL that's interesting. You could try using zeppelinrox's 3g turbocharger script. It doesn't boost signal but it will help inscrease data speed.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## jellybellys

No change for me. Stayed the same when I put it on my monitor.


----------



## brianburen

Liarsenic said:


> LOL that's interesting. You could try using zeppelinrox's 3g turbocharger script. It doesn't boost signal but it will help inscrease data speed.
> 
> Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


Yea I already use that script, the experimental1 makes a big difference for me.


----------



## brianburen

jellybellys said:


> No change for me. Stayed the same when I put it on my monitor.


This is a DELL 17" LCD monitor with the speaker bar at the bottom. Could it be the speaker bar then?


----------



## jellybellys

brianburen said:


> This is a DELL 17" LCD monitor with the speaker bar at the bottom. Could it be the speaker bar then?


Possibly. I used to have an old pair of dell speakers that clicked alot when I put my phone next to it.


----------



## Liarsenic

You don't think the magnets would cause interference? It's probably just the spot. I have a spot in my house that I can get 5 bars all day long and its the only spot that i can.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## brianburen

Liarsenic said:


> You don't think the magnets would cause interference? It's probably just the spot. I have a spot in my house that I can get 5 bars all day long and its the only spot that i can.
> 
> Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


Ok I tried on another monitor with no speakers and it does the same. I also had other people try their phones and it worked too. (T-bolt, Nexus)
There's probably alot of other factors involved, so it may not work for everyone.


----------



## jellybellys

brianburen said:


> Ok I tried on another monitor with no speakers and it does the same. I also had other people try their phones and it worked too. (T-bolt, Nexus)
> There's probably alot of other factors involved, so it may not work for everyone.


Very true. Going to try my extra monitor collecting dust in the basement. Let's see!


----------



## jellybellys

Nope. No signal boost.


----------



## Metroba

Liarsenic said:


> LOL that's interesting. You could try using zeppelinrox's 3g turbocharger script. It doesn't boost signal but it will help inscrease data speed.
> 
> Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


I promise I wouldn't ask this unless I spent a good minutes searching first but could you link us to this script?


----------



## brianburen

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12526-script-mod-tweak-v6-supercharger/

Sorry it took so long.....


----------



## brianburen

OK I know I'm obsessed with the signal issue, I got this phone for another year so I gotta make it the best year.....

I was already planning this in my head when I stumbled upon a video on You-Tube that has a "hardware" (if i may call it that) mod that is supposed to fix signal issues. I am currently at work so i cant try this out but i will tonight and will report back.

the video is 




and yes I know it says incredible S, but it is the same antenna setup.


----------



## brianburen

brianburen said:


> OK I know I'm obsessed with the signal issue, I got this phone for another year so I gotta make it the best year.....
> 
> I was already planning this in my head when I stumbled upon a video on You-Tube that has a "hardware" (if i may call it that) mod that is supposed to fix signal issues. I am currently at work so i cant try this out but i will tonight and will report back.
> 
> the video is
> 
> and yes I know it says incredible S, but it is the same antenna setup.


So the results are in!.. its a yes and a no

Yes it works i went from 0-1 bars to 2-3 and from -104 dB's to -82 dB's

BUT!!!!!!!!
the rear cover doesn't seat fully and in the process I somehow broke one of the little spring loaded antenna contacts...... so sad.

Back to stock and an insurance claim.....

I may just give up on my Dinc2 getting decent signals

undefined​
Edit: Speedtest verified and improvement on speed as well.

0.14mb down to 0.88mb download
upload stayed at 0.35mb


----------



## Liarsenic

I'm sorry to say but none of what you show as results really proves anything. There is a solution to your problem though. Its called a Wilson cellphone booster. They work great but they are expensive systems.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## brianburen

Liarsenic said:


> I'm sorry to say but none of what you show as results really proves anything. There is a solution to your problem though. Its called a Wilson cellphone booster. They work great but they are expensive systems.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


Yea I know, I should have posted screenshots. I may not prove anything to anyone else, but I have proven to myself that HTC could have done much better when they design antenna's for their phones. esp the Inc 2!

I just felt that if Verizon tells me I'm 2.5 blocks from the cell tower ( no tall buildings or anything between) and my old non-smartphone from alltel picks up full signal then verizon needs to address the issue. They wanted me to buy the $250 VZW network extender, but after bugging them for 3 months they finally agreed to send me one for free. We will see when and if it comes in.


----------



## jellybellys

Set up my aluminum foil antennas. Only 1 bar of signal improvement... but still an improvement.


----------



## Liarsenic

I think the problem is just something HTC does to all their phones. My wife had a Motorola Droid and Droid 3 and they both had better signal most of the time. I think that this may be related to a government regulation that requires the phone company to keep the radiation level down especially near your head. Motorola keeps their level high as possible without going over while HTC keeps their level low as possible without losing signal really bad.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------

